# your favorite horror/thriller/gothic movies?



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)

I'm not a purist at all so i don't mind if the movie is a contamination of different genres. Some of my favorites:

alien - ridley scott
the innocents - jack clayton
lost highway - david lynch
texas chainsaw massacre - tobe hooper
la casa delle finestre che ridono - pupi avati
deep red - dario argento
le locataire - roman polanski
coma - michael chrichton
the night of the living dead - george romero
the haunting - robert wise
shining - stanley kubrick
deliverance - john boorman
blood and Black Lace - mario bava
picnic at Hanging rock - peter weir
the thing - john carpenter


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

I prefer the older variety - from the post-WWI German ones like Nosferatu and The Cabinet of Dr. Caligari through to the occasionally laughable Hammer gorefests of the 60s and 70s. I also liked some of the spoof ones like Polanski's Dance of the Vampires and those that invariably starred Vincent Price, especially The Abominable Dr. Phibes and my favourite, Theatre of Blood (a very clever film despite, apparently, being derided and misunderstood by some quarters in its day).


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

elgars ghost said:


> I prefer the older variety - from the post-WWI German ones like Nosferatu and The Cabinet of Dr. Caligari .


Wow, I was thinking the same thing. I also like the spoof ones, like A Comedy of Horrors. A Bucket of Blood deserves special mention, not so much for the movie itself but for Paul Horn's jazz at the beginning and their satirical take on the beat poetry of Lawrence Ferlinghetti.


----------



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)

The Texas Chainsaw Massacre - Tobe Hooper 
(this list could go on forever but this was my original favorite)


----------



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)

kv466 said:


> The Texas Chainsaw Massacre - Tobe Hooper
> (this list could go on forever but this was my original favorite)


definitely one of the greatest horror movies ever. I'd like to find more movies like that one, but unfortunately though his great influence on modern horror i can't see other examples that i would put on the same level.


----------



## Arsakes (Feb 20, 2012)

Saw 1 (2004)
War of the Worlds (2005)
Alien
Nosferatu?


----------



## Chrythes (Oct 13, 2011)

Braindead. 

There's no Psycho on your list, Norman Bates!


----------



## Il_Penseroso (Nov 20, 2010)

Das Kabinnett des Doktor Caligari, 1920, still the best horror film I've ever watched.


----------



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)

a few more of the older ones:

the birds and psycho - alfred hitchcock
carnival of souls - herk harvey
night of the demon - jacques tourneur
vampyr - carl theodor dreyer 
les diaboliques - henri-georges clouzot
secret beyond the door - fritz lang
dr. jeckill and mr.hide - rouben mamoulian
peeping tom - michael powell


----------



## techniquest (Aug 3, 2012)

Top of my list at the moment would be (in no particular order):
Witchfinder General
Legend of Hell House
Evil Dead
From Hell
Daybreakers
The Raven (1963)
The Thing (1982)
Day of the Dead
Poltergeist


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2012)

_Psycho _is the only one I recall actually giving me nightmares - but then I was a sensitive 10 year old at the time!

Others that have made me sweat or jump include _Alien _and _The Thing_ while _Poltergeist _is just plain good fun!

If you can forgive the creaking sets, terrible music, and limited repertory acting, Hammer Studios were entertaining - _The Mummy_, _The Reptile_, _Plague of Zombies_ and _Quatermass and the Pit_ were more interesting than the Dracula and Frankenstein retreads.

But you can't forget Universal Studios' 1931 _Frankenstein_ - Boris was The Man!


----------



## Crudblud (Dec 29, 2011)

My favourites are The Thing, The Shining and Videodrome. I'm really not much of a horror fan, although I do like tacky B-movies like The Refrigerator.


----------



## drpraetorus (Aug 9, 2012)

Frankenstein, The Bride of Frankenstein, Dracula, The Haunting (the old one), The Uninvited. Forbidden Planet. The Others, The Frighteners. The Mummy (Karloff), The Fall of the House of Usher (Vincent Price),


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

Shawn of the Dead


----------



## Ravndal (Jun 8, 2012)

My favorite horror movie is "Shutter". The original from 2004, made in Thailand. Scariest movie ive ever seen.

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0440803/


----------



## Stargazer (Nov 9, 2011)

Event Horizon...it's the scariest horror movie I think I've seen


----------



## Wandering (Feb 27, 2012)

Funny Games


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

It is somewhat ironic that The Great Depression would help produce the greatest horror films.

Classics:

Nosferatu (1922)
Dracula (1931)
Frankenstein (1931)
Dr. Jekyll and Mr. Hyde (1931)
The Mummy (1932)
The Invisible Man (1933)
Bride of Frankenstein (1935)
Son of Frankenstein (1939)
The Wolf Man (1941)

Modern:

The bloody goodies--Psycho, Exorcist, Halloween series, The Shining, Hannibal series.

The very recent vampire and zombie stuff (whether women's fantasy or not) is laughable. It reminds me of the junk that was prevalent in the late 50's and early 60's.

Sidenote: Do see "Ed Wood", if you haven't. A lovely related lark, and Depp's best film IMO.


----------



## DeepR (Apr 13, 2012)

ALIEN by far


----------



## Wandering (Feb 27, 2012)

DeepR said:


> ALIEN by far


Carpenter's THE THING by infinite


----------



## jasongunman (Sep 18, 2012)

Mostly i like to watch horror movies. Because the excitement in watching horror movies is so much. There are lots of horror movies are in mine favorite list. But here i want to share a movie that i have seen some days ago and liked so much. Recently i have seen Jenifer Body. Its really nice horrible movie to watch. Megan Fox in the role of evil girl awesome. She does really nice job.


----------



## Alie (Nov 9, 2012)

I have two of them: "The Scream" it was always interesting for me who is the killer, and "The Blair Whitch", which I've watched few times, but it still remained horrible for me!


----------



## Wandering (Feb 27, 2012)

^ I like Blair Witch sorta more as a case study. So little budget, so huge a prophet. I can't think of anything like it. There is a specific moment in the film, maybe a couple, inwhich the viewer becomes fully aware that no awesome spooky visuals is ever coming, only playing on non special effects and simple classic spooky tactics. The very ending gets your hopes up that maybe something will show, pop up, and yet it does not. It still ends up fulfilling a huge scare if you were listening to the various legends from locals at the beginning.


----------



## jackyrock (Feb 4, 2013)

*Latest Thriller Movie*

Lore is a Australian-German war thriller movie co-written and directed by Cate Shortland. This movie had its Australian premiere at the 2012 Sydney Film Festival.So don't miss to watch lore online or lore download.

http://www.rsmoviez.com/watch-lore.html


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

I go for very bad b grade movies - so would nominate White Zombie its a 1932 American Pre-Code horror film staring Béla Lugosi


----------



## Oldboy (Jan 19, 2013)

The Shining
Texas Chainsaw Massacre
Carrie
Misery
28 Days Later
28 Weeks Later

Recently, I thought Cabin in the Woods was pretty good - and different.


----------



## Ravndal (Jun 8, 2012)

Cabin in the Woods was pretty cool, indeed.


----------



## OboeKnight (Jan 25, 2013)

The Shining
Psycho
Carrie
Evil Dead
The Grudge
The Ring
Tales from the Crypt (muahaha)
Halloween
Pumpkin Head
Dead Silence
Darkness
Rest Stop
IT
Christine
The Blob
War of the Worlds
Wicked Little Things
The Fog
Nightmare on Elm Street
Silence of the Lambs
...probably many more that I've forgotten


----------

